# Cheese Press



## Terri-Lynn

I want a cheese press this year. I've been looking at the one's at Hoeggers and then cheesemaking.com, anyone have either of these? Or a different one they'd like to recommend?


----------



## Madfarmer

I wish I could rememner where, but somewhere on the web, there's plans for at least two presses that are way cheaper than the commercial ones I'll do a search after I feed critters!

Tom


----------



## Leo

I made one press, based off an early 1800s design, simple works well:








here's a dutch lever plans:








If you want I can post the plans of mine as well, I just need to draw them up.
But it's much cheaper to build one yourself.
Megan


----------



## Madfarmer

There's a good plan for another style at fiascofarms, as well.

Tom


----------



## Terri-Lynn

Hey thanks, I'll show these to DH.


----------

